# Transmission filter nissan xtrail



## Drew40 (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is trouble getting one of the bolts out of the trans filter when replacing, there was a video i saw about having to hold a nut with vice grips and turning something above the filter, any info on this would be helpful 
2005 xtrail auto
thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you do a search here. Seems to me there has been a thread about replacing the filter. If not here its on the Aussie x trail forum or the uk one. According to Nissan it doesn't require servicing, but I know some people have had it changed.


----------



## Drew40 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info i'll check out those other forums, i've also read some do and some don't change it. if i find any tips for it i'll post here


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have done two drain and fills on mine and have never bothered dropping the pan to change the metal mesh filter. Unless your fluid was really really dirty or you see lots of metal shavings attached to the magnetic drain plug, in your shoes I wouldn't bother with dropping the pan to change the filter.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Drew40 said:


> Does anyone know if there is trouble getting one of the bolts out of the trans filter when replacing, there was a video i saw about having to hold a nut with vice grips and turning something above the filter, any info on this would be helpful
> 2005 xtrail auto
> thanks.


It's super easy. I've done it twice. It's just a messy job and there are a lot of bolts holding the pan on and then holding the filter in place. If you take the pan off be prepared for a lot of dripping oil and a bit of oil in the pan even if you drain it. When I dropped the pan at 50,000km the magnets were covered in metal filings (from the initial break-in). But when I dropped the pan at 150,000 km the magnets were clean.

I also do self-powered flush every time I drain the transmission oil. When you drain it, you'll get about 4 L out. But the total capacity is 8-10 L. What I do is:

drain the pan and get the 4L out
then put about 5L back in
disconnect the return transmission oil line and put it a bucket
start the x-trail and let it pump 2L of oil into the bucket
stop the x-trail
put another 2L into the transmissino
repeat the process until the fluid being pumped into the bucket is clean (usually 10-12L of fluid will be drained and flushed)
Then you have all new fluid in the transmission.


----------



## Drew40 (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks for the reply, i just did 2 fluid drains, next time i will try your method chad. Ive changed 100's of cars trans filters but when i saw this video 



 it bothered me. maybe its just on the newer models.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the vid. In looking at it though, it doesn't seem that the original filter was very dirty.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't remember having to do that.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i took my '06 Xtrail to a transmission/mechanic shop right next door to where my Autoglass shop is and had the fellow drain my tranny fluid and only clean the metal screen filter. I could feel a nice, smooth difference after the fresh fluid was put in . But as others have commented, really no need to replace the tranny filter. Be warned tho, phone up a bunch of mechanical and strictly transmission shops to inquire how much and i bet they will automatically include the metal mesh filter as part of the job. Even your Nissan service department will tell you Not to bother changing that filter unless it is damaged or somehow not doing it's job.


----------

